# New PM 1440-GT



## scott55 (Sep 15, 2018)

Finally got the new lathe.
Precision Mathews 1440-GT
Now to figure out the VFD wiring so I can use it.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 15, 2018)

Very nice. 

I have a VFD on both my 935TS and my 1340GT, and will say that the lathe is the more complex of the two to install a VFD on. I originally did my own install, but later bought a setup from Mark as I wanted his electronic stop.

You'll love having the VFD on the lathe. It just makes dialing in the cut so much easier.


----------



## scott55 (Sep 15, 2018)

I have the 940-TS and now the 1440-GT.
I did the 940 VFD on my own and it was not too bad.
I used the Fuji VFD on that one because I did not know Matt had such a good deal on the Hitachi, and that there was more info available on the Hitachi here.

I got the Hitachi for the lathe and I am thinking of just gutting the electrical system and wiring the lathe switches directly to the VFD, but I am only at the thinking stage so far.

I do have to say the Fuji manual is rather cryptic about a lot of the settings
I have not dug into the Hitachi manual just yet, only got the machine Thursday.

What are the advantages of keeping any of the factory relays/wiring etc.?
Also what is the "setup" you bought from Mark?

thanks,
Scott


----------



## mksj (Sep 15, 2018)

I do not recommend wiring the VFD directly to the spindle controls for safety reasons and you are also do not take into account the foot brake, E-Stop or any of the other safety features. I had previous outline a very simple conversion (basic) which uses the contactors to switch the VFD inputs and also maintains all the safety features of the lathe. Each 1440GT seems to have some variants on wiring, so you need to have a basic understanding of what your are doing in the conversion. With the foot brake, you should issue what is know as a free run command to the VFD which negates the VFD braking when using the foot brake. This requires replacing the brake switch form a single pole to a dual pole, one side trips the power realy (default) the other side issues a free run command to the VFD. Otherwise they will fight each other.  Note, the VFD input run commands are completely separate from the machine low voltage circuit. The details of the conversion and programming have been outlined in the following thread:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...he-contactors-to-switch-the-vfd-inputs.64965/

You must use an external braking resistor with the VFD on a lathe, there is too much momentum otherwise. There have also been other postings with suggestions as to VFD cabinets, venting, switch gear and fusing. If you can't find it send me a PM with your email and I can send the files.
Mark


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 15, 2018)

scott55 said:


> I do have to say the Fuji manual is rather cryptic about a lot of the settings
> I have not dug into the Hitachi manual just yet, only got the machine Thursday.
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Hitachi VFD on my lathe.  Despite the having no prior experience with VFD's, I had no trouble
programming it after studying the manual a bit.  I'd say it's pretty well written.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 15, 2018)

scott55 said:


> I have the 940-TS and now the 1440-GT.
> Also what is the "setup" you bought from Mark?
> 
> thanks,
> Scott



Speaking of Mark (mksj), and here he is. 

I would take him up on his offer to send you the files. Plus, he's a wiz at programming these things. I do not know if he is still making control systems for folks though. You could ask.


----------



## scott55 (Sep 24, 2018)

mksj said:


> I do not recommend wiring the VFD directly to the spindle controls for safety reasons and you are also do not take into account the foot brake, E-Stop or any of the other safety features. I had previous outline a very simple conversion (basic) which uses the contactors to switch the VFD inputs and also maintains all the safety features of the lathe. Each 1440GT seems to have some variants on wiring, so you need to have a basic understanding of what your are doing in the conversion. With the foot brake, you should issue what is know as a free run command to the VFD which negates the VFD braking when using the foot brake. This requires replacing the brake switch form a single pole to a dual pole, one side trips the power realy (default) the other side issues a free run command to the VFD. Otherwise they will fight each other.  Note, the VFD input run commands are completely separate from the machine low voltage circuit. The details of the conversion and programming have been outlined in the following thread:
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...he-contactors-to-switch-the-vfd-inputs.64965/
> 
> You must use an external braking resistor with the VFD on a lathe, there is too much momentum otherwise. There have also been other postings with suggestions as to VFD cabinets, venting, switch gear and fusing. If you can't find it send me a PM with your email and I can send the files.
> Mark



Thank you for your help.
I got it up and running. Still waiting on parts to finish it like I want but it is usable at this point.
Just cut a test bar and cannot measure any difference over 4" with a tenths mic, so I guess my first attempt at leveling went ok.
I am very impressed with the machine as I expected from a PM Taiwanese unit. 

Scott


----------



## Janderso (Oct 9, 2018)

I may go with your exact lathe when I retire in a few years. meanwhile, i'm improving my skills on the old South Bend.
Nice Lathe!!
I am very jealous!


----------



## scott55 (Oct 11, 2018)

Janderso said:


> I may go with your exact lathe when I retire in a few years. meanwhile, i'm improving my skills on the old South Bend.
> Nice Lathe!!
> I am very jealous!



Thanks,
So far I am very impressed with it.
The main thing I have learned so far is you can never have enough tool holders.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2018)

I have found that out. You need plenty.
Show us your first projects.


----------



## jbolt (Oct 24, 2018)

scott55 said:


> The main thing I have learned so far is you can never have enough tool holders.



How true that is.

These are the tools I use regularly. I have 20 or so more in a drawer with specialty tools in them and I could use more.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 24, 2018)

Passive brag...


----------



## Spotshooter (Dec 28, 2018)

I’ll be ordering my 1440GT by March, and I’ll go the VFD route as well..   pretty exciting, congrats on the new lathe !


----------



## petertha (Jan 2, 2019)

jbolt, is that a solid block (compound replacement) under your toolpost among the swarf? If so I'm mulling over a design for my lathe as we speak. Did you document this anywhere I can see what you did? I'm collecting thoughts & wisdom from a few other folks who have done this (Stefan.G, Rob.R David.B).


----------



## jbolt (Jan 2, 2019)

petertha said:


> jbolt, is that a solid block (compound replacement) under your toolpost among the swarf? If so I'm mulling over a design for my lathe as we speak. Did you document this anywhere I can see what you did? I'm collecting thoughts & wisdom from a few other folks who have done this (Stefan.G, Rob.R David.B).


Yes, I documented it in this thread. 

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cxa-qctp-on-the-pm-1440gt.57630

I have only used my compound once since making the solid riser. For most short tapers I use HSS tool bits ground to the angle I need.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 2, 2019)

wrmiller said:


> Passive brag...


Working on a "drool" like and emoji...


----------

